

The One Thing in Life You Can Control: Effort - hhm
http://blogmaverick.com/2007/12/30/the-one-thing-in-life-you-can-control-effort/

======
pg
The title is a bit misleading because it makes it sound like we're talking
about a scalar. Actually you can control both the length and the direction of
the vector. The direction is probably the more critical.

~~~
vlad
There's a different way of thinking about effort that takes into account both
direction and magnitude. What could you be doing right now that would make you
$10,000 an hour? This way, you will focus on the right tasks, and the right
intensity.

~~~
pg
You're projecting the vector onto a plane. You still have to pick the right
plane (I wouldn't have chosen this one, for example), but it does simplify
things in that you only have to choose once.

------
dhbradshaw
"It would have been easy to judge effort by how many hours a day passed by
while I was at work. That’s the worst way to measure effort. Effort is
measured by setting goals and getting results."

~~~
ph0rque
"...and yet my only goal was to have a pulse."
<http://dilbert.com/2008-10-29/>

------
sgibat
We don't have control over effort. We think we do because that is one of the
functions of consciousness. Even looking at it from that perspective, there
are factors like energy level and passion that seem to exist in some people
with the rest wondering how to get it. Still, this article is useful as a
motivator, getting some people from the latter to the former.

~~~
pm
The discussion of whether we have control over effort is fascinating, but is
ultimately pointless within the context of entrepreneurship. The only ones
paying attention to it will be the procrastinators, who will use it to further
rationalise their behaviour.

The control may be an illusion, but the responsibility is still very real.

~~~
yters
I usually assign responsibility to whoever has control.

~~~
eru
It goes the other way round. Whoever has the responsibility is in control.

Take the blame to take the lead.

------
markessien
Effort is good, but it's like a road. You can keep walking up the road, and at
some point you will get there. But sometimes, you are walking the wrong
direction. Sometimes, you are walking in the brambles. That's were the real
difficulty lies. Constantly considering and making sure you are going in the
right direction.

~~~
azharcs
I think just walking is good enough, no matter how hard we think, we will
never know if the road we have taken is right. So why care about if it is good
or bad, just start moving, we can always change the directions later. Walking
on the wrong road is way much better than stagnating on the right road.

------
mseebach
I though of this one: <http://www.despair.com/incompetence.html>

------
sofal
Platitudes coming from a rich successful guy are still platitudes.

------
aaronjerling
Interesting post. It seems the guy was inspired by the breakup with his
girlfriend into putting the hours in. I would argue that initiative is as
important as effort - no one wants the world to fall down around them in order
to force them into action.

------
edw519
(Advice from Successful Achiever) = (Advice from Aspiring Achiever) * n

For me, n is large.

Great post!

------
fallentimes
You can spend all the effort you want on a crappy idea, but it will still fail
miserably. Luckily, many people adapt accordingly.

------
antirez
also make sure to get a life, meanwhile...

